

Picel is a Go REST-ful micro service for image processing with a lean API - henvic
https://github.com/henvic/picel

======
ubertaco
☑ Ambiguously-pronounced name

☑ Go

☑ REST-ful

☑ microservice

☑ lean

YC bingo!

~~~
henvic
hahaha! :)

